# Ghosts of Halloween Past Party Theme!



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Cool idea!

If your guests all know each other then you could ask them to send you a picture of themselves as a kid in costume prior to the party. Then you could make a slideshow of the pictures and make a game out of guessing who's who.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Rikki said:


> If your guests all know each other then you could ask them to send you a picture of themselves as a kid in costume prior to the party. Then you could make a slideshow of the pictures and make a game out of guessing who's who.


That is an awesome suggestion! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I really like this ideas. I do have some game suggestions if you are up for it. I mean that is if you wanting more ideas or trivia or something. I am sure I can do some trivia base on the Halloween Past. I may not be good at it, but I can give it a try for you. Send me a message if you are up for it.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I really like this ideas. I do have some game suggestions if you are up for it. I mean that is if you wanting more ideas or trivia or something. I am sure I can do some trivia base on the Halloween Past. I may not be good at it, but I can give it a try for you. Send me a message if you are up for it.


I'm up for any kind of suggestions!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Trick or Treat Game
This is the commonest and most interesting of the Halloween games in practice. And the best part is, this Halloween game and be played by both kids and adults. In big bright orange pumpkin, put in some paper slips with tricks written on them. For example dance like a mummy, walk like a spider, or act like Dracula and so on and so on. Each player pick a slip from the pumpkin and perform the trick and if it is done amusingly enough, they will get a treat. Depending on the age the tricks and treats will be decided.

Ghost Waiter
Supplies needed: balloon for each team, paper plate for each team. Divided into two teams. Set up a course for them to race on. Everyone has to balance a balloon on a paper plate while walking it down the course and back to their team.

Spooky Tongue Twister Phrases
Creepy Crawler critters crawl through creepy crawly craters
Dracula digs dreary, dark dungeons.
Ghostly ghouls gather gleefully to golf on ghostly golf courses
Horribly hoarse hoot owls hoot howls of horror in Halloween haunted houses.
Which witch wished which wicked wish

Monster’s War
Two teams, each team has one color balloons. One team will be white and one team will be black.
Tie the balloons to a ribbon or strings and tie it to their ankles.
The game is to stomp out the one team out by stomping on the balloons until one standing team color won. But after that and if the monsters are that mean, after shallow victory they can turn against each other.

Trivia
01. Which of the following is not the name of a character in Bram Stoker’s novel Dracula?
A. Jonathan Harker	B. Martin Gorr** C. Lucy Westerna
02. The opening scene of the classic film Frankenstein takes place________?
A. In a laboratory** B. In the school room	C. On top of a mountain
03. Complete the missing word from the classic “Wolf Man” poem: Even a man who’s pure at heart and says his prayer at night may become a wolf when the wolf bane blooms and the _____ moon is bright.
A. Fall B. Winter	C. Autumn**
04. The Munster’s Gloomy mansion was located on ______?
A. Mockingbird Heights** B. Shadow Hill C. Coffin Canyon Rd
05. The only normal member of the Munster family was _____?
A. Mary B. Marilyn**	C. Gwen
06. A soap Opera about a romantic Vampire was called?
A. Dark Hills	B. Dark Shadow**	C. Dark World

07. Attack of the fifty foot ______ maybe on of the weirdest films ever made.
A. Man B. Woman** C. Child
08. The name of Phantom in Phantom of the Opera was ______?
A. Eric** B. Aaron	C. Jack
09. Godzilla was first discovered on what Island?
A. Bika B. Odo**	C. Karatu
10. Every year, Charlie Brown waits with his friend Linus for who to appear?
A. The Grinch	B. The Great Pumpkin** C. Pigpen
11. What phobia means you have intense fear of Halloween?
A. Samhainophobia**	B. Hallowohobia C. Necrophobia
12. Jack-o-Lanterns were originally made from what?
A. Pumpkins	B. Turnips**	C. Corn
13. Michael Myers Mask in Halloween was from the image of this well known actor.
A. Robin Williams B. William Shatner**	C. Will Smith
14. Which monster was born in the United States?
A. Gremlins**	B. Goblins	C. None reported
15. What is the name of Eddie Munster’s stuffed werewolf doll?
A. Bow-wow	B. Woof-woof**	C. grrrrrrrr


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

So the Trick-or-Treat game is pretty similar to Tempt Your Fate, except that everyone has to do a trick, but at the same time everyone gets a treat? I do like that.

I also love the Ghost Waiter game! Unfortunately, the ground usually gets pretty wet at night at my sisters house, and I'm not sure the game would be as effective inside.

And thanks for the trivia! I may incorporate that into some of my prizes.

Thanks so much for all the games! I really need as many ideas as I can get.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

NAME THE TV SHOW OR MOVIES!!

01. Freddy
02. Lesat
03. Wednesday Addams
04. Jonathan Harker
05. Dr. Victor Frankenstein
06. Ichabod Crane
07. Carrie White
08. Michael and Star
09. Karen White
10. Velma and Shaggy
11. Leatherface
12. Laurie Strode
13. Jack Torrnace

(ANSWERS)
01. Nightmare on the Elm Street
02. Interview with the Vampire
03. The Addams Family
04. Dracula
05. Mary Shelly's Frankenstein
06. Sleepy Hollow
07. Carrie
08. The Lost Boys
09. The Howling
10. Scooby Doo
11. Texas Chainsaw
12. Halloween
13. The Shinning


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks again for the game suggestions!

Does anyone have ideas for decor that would tie in to my theme? Pretty much everyone attending will have grown up in the late 80s/early 90s. So anything reminiscent of Halloween during that time period would be awesome.

We're all a bunch of big kids, and I know many of my guests will remember the whole spaghetti noodles and peeled grape tricks we were exposed to as children. So I plan on having a "Frank N. Stein" autopsy table for guests to put their hands in and feel around. I also thought it would be fun to have a little craft area set up to paint mini pumpkins that the guests can take as favors.

Any other ideas?


----------



## TarantulaMama (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi!

Last year, one of the games I had at my party was to guess how many "_______" (fill in the blank) are in the jar. I went to Goodwill and bought a lot of cheap little glass jars and bottles, filled them with different foods (plain m&m's, peanut m&m's (Halloween colors of course) , gummy worms, cashews, etc., and covered the tops of the jars with a small, cut out piece of Halloween fabric. The answers ranged between 50 and 100. Yes, YOU have to count them all out to be fair!!! I put "A", "B", etc. on a piece of paper tape and taped it to the bottom of the jars, then I printed out the answer list for me to announce the answers. The winner (whoever is closest) then got to keep the jar - and the contents!

Not sure if I'll do that again as I'm having most of the same people over again this year.

TMama


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Great party theme! I have always thought about incorporating a Ghosts of Halloweens past display board at my regular party with pics from past parties. Since this is only my 3rd annual, I need to wait a while unless I solicit childhood pics from guests. 

I think classic Halloween symbols would be good decor, bats, spiders, tombstones, witches...


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

TarantulaMama, I'm actually including that game already!  I bought a little jar at Dollar Tree a few days ago that I'm going to use. I'm not sure how I'm going to decorate it yet, though.

Halloween Princess, I do plan on asking my guests to bring pictures or mementos from their childhood Halloweens to share. Or just posting pictures on the Facebook page.

Classic Halloween is definitely my main decoration inspiration. I'm also trying to think of any popular holiday fads from the 80s/90s that I can incorporate. For example, those McDonald's trick-or-treat bags/buckets that kids used to get. I'm having a hard time of coming up with items specific to those time periods. I'm not really going for a skeleton-with-an-afro/80s/neon-colored/90s-inspired kind of thing. I'm trying to think of actual Halloween fads during those times that kids would remember.

I'm gathering up old Halloween commercials from YouTube, too. I want to put together a DVD so that I can play classic Halloween specials with the old commercials thrown in-between, as well as the theme songs for shows like Are You Afraid of the Dark?, Goosebumps, and Ahh! Real Monsters!

Outside, I want to play audio clips of children laughing, along with doorbells, knocking, and children saying "Trick or treat!" And, although it's not a childhood memory, I'd like to include Sam from _Trick 'R Treat_.. Maybe standing outside the door, holding out his bag for candy.

I'm really excited about the food this year, although I don't have any specific ideas yet. I want it to be fun Halloween food, as opposed to my normal, creppy/adult Halloween food.


----------

